# Very Special New Buck



## ChromatikKritters (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello all! I wanted to share a very special gift I received from a very special friend! I'm in America and rumpwhite is very very rare and I'm honored to have it in my mousery to breed to my agouti.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I have not seen that variation in the states. Hope he produces many healthy Rump-white descendants.


----------

